# Favourite Footwear for Training and Hiking?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Ok so not strictly doggy equipment so maybe I'm in the wrong section admin please move if it's wrong 

What's your favourite brand of shoe or boot for walking and training?
I need to get some new boots, I found walking 2 dogs in just sneakers doesn't give me enough support or grip and my "real" hiking boots are really chunky and not so nice for everyday wear.
I'll be checking out Bas Pro in vegas next week to see if I can get a nice "hybrid' style boot 

Any recommendations?? 

Cheers


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tracking or training in mud or snow - Muckmaster Muckboots









General outdoor/Schutzhund training and trialing - Merrell Otter hiking shoes









Walking/training - Merrell Mimosa lace










Flyball - barefoot or Vibram Five-Finger Bakilas










I have a foot problem so for shoes I can only wear Merrell brand/Vibram soles.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are different brands with types like this and I also love them for hiking. Specially the gortex ones that have some waterproofing for dew/puddles/stream crossings. Not too high but high enough for some ankle support.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Keen! Tried the others - like the specifics of keen


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> There are different brands with types like this and I also love them for hiking. Specially the gortex ones that have some waterproofing for dew/puddles/stream crossings. Not too high but high enough for some ankle support.



And the nice thing about that line of Merrells is that they are warm, sturdy, offer lots of support but aren't really big and heavy like what I think of as a hiking boot. In person it looks and feels more like a slightly more robust cross training shoe (with a nice tread on the bottom - so nice I can't wear them at flyball because the tread gets stuck in the anti-fatigue mats!).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

qbchottu said:


> Keen! Tried the others - like the specifics of keen


I'm keen on Keen!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am hard to fit with a narrow heel, wide toe, and high instep and one large ankles (due to a bone pin and permanent enlargement of that ankle)

There have been a number of decent shoes in the New Balance brand that fit me and seem to work well. The wide toes / narrow **** limit choices.

I have LL Bean Cresta hiking boots and they make a lighter nylon version I may get. Those are very comfortable as well but the leather boots are heavy.


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Keen! Tried the others - like the specifics of keen


Another Keen lover, here! I have a few pairs going from basic hikers to more serious cold weather boots and they always seem to be the makers of what end up being my favorite shoes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm keen on Keen!


Me too! In really warm weather I hike in my Venice H2 sandals!










I also have the Voyageur, very comfortable and lightweight, but with plenty of support:










The Keen Targhee is basically the same as the Voyageur, but it's waterproof.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I also have the Voyageur, very comfortable and lightweight, but with plenty of support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really cute!!

I have so much trouble finding Keen here, I think because Merrell is manufactured here. You can find Merrell everywhere and they have their own factory store/outlet but whenever I find Keen it's like one random pair in the clearance aisle.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

FWIW, A lot of folks on my SAR team wear Keens


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Merrell is owned by a company in the USA, but the shoes are made in China. I used to buy Merrells and loved them. They kept changing models, though, and I started having issues with them fitting right. I would find a model I loved and they would stop making it. Friend stopped buying them because they were no longer holding up for heavy use. 

Last time I grabbed footwear for training I tried a new brand called Ecco. They are very expensive, but have held up better than any of the Merrells I bought. I tend to be very hard on shoes and these have not broken down like many previous brands I have purchased. Only complaint is they are not as waterproof (Gortex) as they were when I first bought them. 

I will have to look into the Keen.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I also love Muckboots and Keens. Couldn't train without them.

I just got these from my bf for Christmas and I absolutely love them. They are perfect for the winter training in the barn or outside this time of year.

http://www.backcountry.com/images/items/900/KEN/KEN0726/POTSOI.jpg


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

For Schutzhund and outside training I wear my old trail running shoes, Brooks Cascadia's










For obedience and agility inside I wear my normal running shoes which are Merrells.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For overboots, these things are awesome

https://www.google.com/search?q=neo...43,d.eWU&fp=d27d8c8567423732&biw=1366&bih=623

I have a pair I keep in my truck and you can stand in water and they don't leak. Can go over boots or tennis shoes. The instep strap keeps them snug on your feet and they don't flop down. Soles are a bit large but that is good for muck. I have the "adventurer" but got it for about $50


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a pair of keen insulated rubber boots I lovefor training in general muddy conditions. For hiking and training involving a lot of walking I use a pair of la sportiva mountaineering boots. They are like tanks but still very lightweight. But I do serious hiking. If it's very dry conditions at training I just wear a pair of keen day hikers I got on clearance.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

TimberGSD2, I have a pair of Brooks Cascadia as my flyball shoes - love them! Mine are the 6 version, in turquoise.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> Those are really cute!!
> 
> I have so much trouble finding Keen here, I think because Merrell is manufactured here. You can find Merrell everywhere and they have their own factory store/outlet but whenever I find Keen it's like one random pair in the clearance aisle.


I can't remember - do you have wide or narrow feet? One thing I love about Keens is that they have a generous toe box. My heels are normal, but I'm wide across the instep, so Keens are great for me. My husband has square feet (well, not really, but they're REALLY wide, like EEE sometimes doesn't fit him), and he found that Keens, which do not come in widths, not only fit him, they are often wider than the "wide" shoes in some other brands, like New Balance. I have a at least 6 or 7 different pairs of Keens, and my sister has even more than that! 

They're not cheap, but the quality is good, and they stand behind their guarantee. Here's the website: KEEN Footwear - Mobile

I've had good luck finding them at discounted prices by searching online.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My feet are pretty wide, especially the right foot. I'm kind of weird though, I like to shoe shop in person (try on different ones) so don't order online unless I've already put the same style on my feet. I have a chronic joint problem in my right foot and 90% of what I try on I can't wear, especially on my feet all day or running around. For whatever reason, Merrell/Vibram soles have always fit, even in shoe styles I would not be able to wear in another brand (I have a pair of slip on Merrell Mary-Janes for example, a style I've never been able to wear before b/c of my "bad" foot). I'm guessing that because Merrell is owned and distributed by Wolverine World Wide they are really popular here, in stores at least. I also go to their factory store once a year.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lies- you have a LOT of shoes!! (My wife would be jealous!)

Debbie- I LOVE those sandles! I may have to look into those for summer. 

I just bought a pair of new hiking boot for walks/training at Bass Pro. This is what I got. 

RedHead McKinley Hikers for Men | Bass Pro Shops

They were cheap, but they fit well. I have Columbia boots that I REALLY like, but they're in a box in the garage somewhere. I may switch when I find them, or not. They've got quite a few pair on sale right now. I don't find them too heavy to wear as an every day type thing. I also got a boot scraper for if they get too muddy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jag said:


> Lies- you have a LOT of shoes!! (My wife would be jealous!)


Really? My DH has about twice as many as me (like two pairs per sport he does). I have 8 pairs of shoes/boots (the most recent one was a gift).


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow. OK. I just have one pair of each type (except specially designed Chucks) and I replace as needed. I have more footwear now than I've ever had in my life, though, LOL!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think DH has boots, black leather and brown leather for work/church/formal, running shoes/cross trainers x2, cheap basketball shoes, expensive (limited edition Air Jordan) basketball shoes, indoor soccer x2 shoes, outdoor soccer shoes x2...there must be more b/c I just got him 15-pair door hanger and they didn't all fit. Between sports shoes and basketball shorts we could clothe a small army! I can't complain though because I have several 5-drawer units full of dog training gear.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keen or Merrell, have both, love them especially the waterproof...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Look on Sierra Trading Post also for great sales...I've gotten one pair through them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have addida's Kanadia trail shoes for the warmer temps. They grip nice for training, going on 3 yrs old now. I'll probably replace them in the spring, but they are still in good shape!
adidas Women's Kanadia Trail Running Shoe - Grey/Purple - Polyvore


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jag said:


> Debbie- I LOVE those sandles! I may have to look into those for summer.


They have a couple different styles - I got the Venice because they have the most open area, to keep my feet cool. I have gone out numerous times on 3/4/5 mile hikes in them, and they don't rub anywhere and the soles are nice and springy. If they get dirty I toss them in the washing machine. 

The Whisper is a little narrower, (and less expensive I think, too) although they are all adjustable:










There's the Newport:










It looks like they've added a few other styles too. They come in tons of different colors.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for the summer light weight and gore-tex lined.
for the winter insulated and gore-tex lined.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> They have a couple different styles - I got the Venice because they have the most open area, to keep my feet cool. I have gone out numerous times on 3/4/5 mile hikes in them, and they don't rub anywhere and the soles are nice and springy. If they get dirty I toss them in the washing machine.
> 
> The Whisper is a little narrower, (and less expensive I think, too) although they are all adjustable:
> 
> ...


I like the first one better, I think. Do the toes really look like they're coming up like that? It might drive me mad. On my feet, I'd look like a clown.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

**Photo removed. Oversized. Please, no photos over 800X600. Thank you. ADMIN**

I wear these for the winter. It's lined with sheep fur, so very warm. Vibram sole. 

For running and better weather, I wear my Aesics Gel runners.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I have pretty good luck with Vasque hikers. I use Spenco insoles with them though.


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

Brooks Cascadia 7 are great shoes. After all they were born for the trails.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Aha I knew there'e be a few good suggestions out there 

I have had Merrell's before and they lasted for ages - never heard of Keen so will try those too  
I have big feet so I can wear mens boots quite comfortably  Love the look of those green sandals!!! 

LOL Liesje if you thing your hubby has lots of shoes - my other half has AT LEAST 32 pairs of sneakers (mostly Jordans, some limited editions etc 
 ) thats not counting "normal" footwear LOL I tease him about his "shoe fetish" all the time


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

GregK said:


> I have pretty good luck with Vasque hikers. I use Spenco insoles with them though.


Vasque all the way! For mid profiles boots and up...

For sneaker like/low profile hiking shoes, I go with Merrell.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jag said:


> I like the first one better, I think. Do the toes really look like they're coming up like that? It might drive me mad. On my feet, I'd look like a clown.


Most Keens have that rubber bumper for toe protection on the front. I personally like the look, and it's what makes the sandals so versatile. I can hike in them and not worry about my toes crashing into a rock. This site has lots of colors and pretty good prices, here are the choices for the Venice H2, which is what I have: Buy > KEEN > > SUPER SALE - KEEN Women's Venice H2 (5211)

I have a pair of the Azure Blue Bar at the top of the page, in addition to the Navy ones I posted a picture of above. I've ordered from this site too, they have some great clearances: Keen, Shoes, Women at 6pm.com

The second link shows them from all angles, and even has a short video so you can see what they look like on someone's feet.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What's the difference between the Newport H2 and the Venice? I found a Newport pair that's not too steep.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jag said:


> What's the difference between the Newport H2 and the Venice? I found a Newport pair that's not too steep.


The uppers are different, the soles are the same, as far as I know. The H2 stands for H20 (water), and both styles come in regular and H2, but I'm not sure why since they're all fine getting wet - you can hike through a stream in them, hose them off, or toss them in the washer. I still have my first pair, the navy ones, they're almost 5 years old, and when they're clean they look brand new. 

Venice H2: 










Newport H2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just scored these Saucony trail runners at Sports Authority today for $49.95, woohoo!



















Super comfy, and they might match our flyball club colors too....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Brooks Adrenaline sneakers are my favorite shoes. They come in different widths, and are so comfortable. I was having foot pain and went to a podiatrist, he gave me a list of brands that are better for feet and Brooks was one, I tried on a bunch of shoes/brands and these fit me the best and were the most comfortable. I wear them everywhere. I also got some custom insoles but the shoes made my feet feel better even before the insoles came in. The only downside is i wanted them in wide and they only came in mesh upper in wide, in the other widths they come in mesh or leather- which would have been better for Chicago in the winter!
Some other brands on his list were New Balance, Brooks, Saucony, Avia, Etonics...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Keen


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool to see the Vasque recommendations here. For agility, I really need a trail running shoe- something with an aggressive tread to dig into the turf, but also light enough to run in. I just picked up these which come in wide widths and have pronation support:

Vasque Velocity 2.0










While I think these will be acceptable for modest hiking, I am looking into real hiking boot from Vasque for longer more intense adventures. Specifically the Bitterroot, which again has wide widths and pronation support. Yeah- pronation support in a hiking boot!

Vasque Bitterroot GTX


----------

